

Asm.js under consideration by Internet Explorer - azakai
http://status.modern.ie/?term=asm.js

======
sheetjs
It sounds like they added it to the list because other people were reading too
much into the omission.

> Microsoft doesn’t even mention it on status.modern.ie, however, so it isn’t
> likely to support it anytime soon.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/mozillas-asm-js-
technology-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/mozillas-asm-js-technology-
makes-its-commercial-debut-with-dungeon-defenders-for-the-web/)

> Some folks are incorrectly thinking that since it isn't on our list that
> we're not aware of it.

[https://github.com/InternetExplorer/Status.IE/issues/116](https://github.com/InternetExplorer/Status.IE/issues/116)

------
plorkyeran
I don't think "under consideration" means anything beyond that they're aware
that it exists, and maybe that they aren't categorically opposed to ever
implementing it.

------
andrewchambers
ASM.js is all about backwards compatibility. The level of speed increase is
entirely implementation defined. They could add even the most basic level of
support/speed-boost for asm.js code and technically support it.

